# Heinz Knoke : "I Flew for the Führer"



## biltongbru (Dec 24, 2009)

Here the links to the movie I made of Heinz Knoke : "I Flew for the Führer"

In this movie you can see 3 different ways how the Luftwaffe attacked US bomber formations: guns, bombs and rockets.

Part1 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRWPsf9-y3I_ 

Part2 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9DplgzkrCo_ 

Some screenshots of the movie:


----------



## piet (Dec 24, 2009)

COOL vid 

Piet


----------



## Soren (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantasic movie, well done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree, very nice!


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## biltongbru (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for the complements guys!


----------



## davparlr (Dec 25, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

Really good job, the research and attention to detail shows up throughout!

Gave it a 5* rating at YT, too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Really good job, the research and attention to detail shows up throughout!
> 
> Gave it a 5* rating at YT, too!



Thanks for reminding me. 
I can do that too. 


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent, very well done!


----------



## luftwaffemesserschmitt (Dec 30, 2009)

very nice i really enjoyed it !


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, I thought it was a good video. Well done!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2009)

I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Outstanding job!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Outstanding job!



It is a surprise how good some of them can be.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

Awsome job there!!! Well done!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 1, 2010)

I just saw where this movie was awarded _Two_ Golden Oleg's.

"I Flew for the Fuhrer" recognized - Topic Powered by Social Strata


Wheels


----------

